# Lets see those old hunting and fishing pics from years gone by



## j_seph

I was looking for a picture tonight and ran across a few
This is my grandfather and an uncle





My dad and my grandfather on a lake somewhere in TN




My dad in Ohio  round the early 70's I think




Dad in TN round 70'S




This  is me in my early catfish days




Miss these days here of going to deer camp with dad and putting up deerstands




Rub my dad found at Piedmont 80's


----------



## j_seph

Grandfather he shot this deer on wrong side of hwy in TN.  Weren't allowed to hunt on that side way back then. He bragged too much and the game warden got him and deer




TN or Ohio




This was a rabbit hunt dad I did without dogs in 80's


----------



## techfire55

Those are some nice pictures and I am sure even better memories.


----------



## Da Possum

Awesome pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stringmusic

Really good pics! I really like the one of you and your dad putting up the deer stand.


----------



## Nicodemus

How old? I might have a few from way back, but that old Brownie camera wasn`t used much.


----------



## mattech

Pretty cool!


----------



## j_seph

Nicodemus said:


> How old? I might have a few from way back, but that old Brownie camera wasn`t used much.



70's and back Nic, I just got in the mood last night. Dad ain't been able to hunt with me in 6+yrs and never hunted with gramps. He died and outdoorsmans death. He was found at the base of an old oak tree with squirrels on his side and shotgun in his lap. He passed doing what he loved.


----------



## winchester pre64

My favorite pic of the old man hunting


----------



## winchester pre64

think i found my new avitar


----------



## Nicodemus

j_seph said:


> 70's and back Nic, I just got in the mood last night. Dad ain't been able to hunt with me in 6+yrs and never hunted with gramps. He died and outdoorsmans death. He was found at the base of an old oak tree with squirrels on his side and shotgun in his lap. He passed doing what he loved.





Quiet dignity. I would hope that I go in that same manner.


----------



## ylhatch

winchester pre64 said:


> View attachment 687850
> 
> My favorite pic of the old man hunting



is that a winchester mdl 12?


----------



## chardin2

Old pictures are the best.


----------



## hobbs27

My grandpa on far left and two unidentified friends of his from the late 50's early 60's..getting it done on some mountain deer.I think this was near ranger camp above above Dahlonega.


----------



## hobbs27

Grandpa in the middle with his brother on his left side and one of his best friends to his right.These catfish came out of the etowah river in cherokee county way back when.


----------



## Davis31052

J Seph,  

 The picture of your dad below bears a strong resemblance to Mike Rowe from "Dirty Jobs"


----------



## Paymaster

Me in 1975 with my first deer.I am gonna try and find some old pics and scan them. Good thread here!


----------



## T-N-T

Fantastic stuff here.  My grandfather must have caught enough fish to feed the state o GA.  Unfortunately I dont have a single one to share.  So, thanks to the rest of you for showing yours.  Helps bring back memories.


----------



## LTZ25

Those pic bring back memory's of putting your deer on hood or in back of pick up with tale gate  down so every body could see em.


----------



## bubbabuck

Nicodemus said:


> Quiet dignity. I would hope that I go in that same manner.



My same hope Nic....we should all be that blessed !


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Davis31052 said:


> J Seph,
> 
> The picture of your dad below bears a strong resemblance to Mike Rowe from "Dirty Jobs"



Wow... It does..


----------



## Lukikus2

Early 80's

Alabama/Auburn game night seven pointer. Know how you say "Yes Babe I'll be to your uncles house right on time because I probably won't see anything anyway."



I got distracted but butchered it at his house and everyone at the party went home with venison. 

And if you are wondering, most of my deer pic's the deer is missing alot of hide. That is from dragging down or up mountains, or it dragging me down the mountain.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER

I really love old pics like are in this thread.  Nice pics everybody.  Here is one from way back.  All are my great Aunts and Uncles in Maryland.  Wouldnt think by looking at this pic, but there is a professional singer and professional boxer in there somewhere.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER

Davis31052 said:


> J Seph,
> 
> The picture of your dad below bears a strong resemblance to Mike Rowe from "Dirty Jobs"



This is pretty cool.  Yall see thats a leather hat right??


----------



## Lukikus2

Few more

Top pic is the buck that was fourth in line on a Thanksgiving morning. I had already taken the monarch out and he had been pushed from another area and was using the inferior bucks as points.

Second pic is my Bro. He flinches bad with an 06' and hit this deer one evening and we couldn't find a trail to track. I scrapped my plans for the next morning and went in to his area to hunt and make sure the buck wasn't still moving around or maybe find him. We get 50 yards from the truck and I put the lay down on this deer.  Sure enough. Same buck he shot. It was his deer though because it was mortally wounded and I finished off. No problem. That's why I was there to begin with. 

Then a dude in the club comes up when we are dragging it out, because he heard the shot and he was a road hunter, and says "THat's my Boone & Crokette I've been hunting all year long!" You need to give that deer to me........nother story. I'm tryin' to post pic's.

Third pic is the nine pointer I shot half way up the mountain and couldn't even pull it down the mountain because my back was in such bad shape. Him and me met eye to eye about 15' apart.

Then of course, not mr so wiley


----------



## Lukikus2

couple more

Miss that Jimmy except for the 12 miles a gallon. 

That 350 4-bolt main would talk with some octane boost


----------



## mdhall

I fixed yours for you Winchester.


----------



## lagrangedave

BAMA HUNTER said:


> I really love old pics like are in this thread.  Nice pics everybody.  Here is one from way back.  All are my great Aunts and Uncles in Maryland.  Wouldnt think by looking at this pic, but there is a professional singer and professional boxer in there somewhere.



Man on far right Model 99 Savage, probably 250-3000    Sweeeeeet.


----------



## DDD

This would have been about 1982.  My grandfather and my dad had been catching Gator Trout just outside of New Smyrna beach.

I remember it like it was yesterday.  I was in the pool at the condo and they pulled up and said, "Come here and hold this fish!  He's as long as you are."

Check out those fine automobiles!!!


----------



## jerry russell

winchester pre64 said:


> think i found my new avitar



Here is another version with the old vintage edge. I didn't see the one mdhall did for you till after I posted.  That is a great old picture.


----------



## gemcgrew

I believe these pics are all from the 50's and 60's.


My Grand Father on the McGrew farm in WV.


Left to Right is my Grand Father, Dad and Uncle Jim on McGrew farm. 


My Mom on her home place in WV. That path was either to the out house or the spring where they would draw their water.


----------



## Chadx1981

Cool thread I'll see if I can get something to add


----------



## SELFBOW

Heres a short video I did a while back. The man goes from 5 to 74 in it...


----------



## moose80cj7

Thats one AWESOME video. I'd like to do that for my Dad. We have tons of pictures from over the years.


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin

This is my great grandfather with some bass he caught.  Not sure of the date but i know it's old.


----------



## redkelly

My avatar. Me and my father before a hunt 1971. I was the best bird dog he ever had!


----------



## MCBUCK

Not real sure if this qualifies, but it is over 20 years old.  This was a buck I took back in 92' down in Taylor county. My daughter (now31)  is now a mother herself with my 8 year old granddaughter, and my son is 30...man how time flies!


----------



## scambooger

early 80's javelina i shot below Kingsville,Tx when i was stationed down there. Remington 788 .308


----------



## drumbum77

My first buck somewhere outside of San Antonio, TX....


----------



## NittyGritty

Best thread ever. Awesome pics guys, reminds me of being in the Bass Pro Shop. They'd probably sell more if they took all the cool old pics down, I walk around and look at them more than shop.


----------



## 01Foreman400

My first deer when I was 12 years old in 1993.


----------

